# Muay Thai Stance



## truthseeker (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi everyone, I've just started a couple of muay thai lessons and its rocking my life already.
I'm right handed, hence i have been taught to keep my left foot infront which is fine, but i was also taught to keep *BOTH* my right and left feet turned 45 degrees, the thing that really annoyed me while striking punches with my right hand as I would have to twist my both feet. Today I spent some time watching muay thai videos and it seemed to me that fighters have only their right foot turned a bit and their left foot straight so when they strike right hand punches they just pivot on their right foot.

Who's right??


----------



## Akira (Apr 18, 2009)

Keep your left foot straight


----------



## bradtash (Apr 22, 2009)

hi mate,

yeah keep your left leg pointed forward and your right leg on the 45 degree angle.


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Apr 22, 2009)

truthseeker said:


> I'm right handed, hence i have been taught to keep my left foot infront which is fine, but i was also taught to keep *BOTH* my right and left feet turned 45 degrees



That's just strange. That puts you at a 45 degree angle towards your opponent. Closes off a lot of your attack options (or at least slows them down a fair bit). I can work jabs, straights and pretty much anything else from the front (left) hand in that stance but anything requiring me to use the back (right) hand just feels wrong. Go with the above posters advise.


----------



## truthseeker (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Skpotamus (Apr 26, 2009)

It sounds like your coach might be teaching you boxing before he starts on your MT training. I've seen a few gyms do it that way.  Have you done any kicking, kneeing or clinch work?

http://www.youtube.com/user/Rivalbox  The lead foot turned inward is a pretty standard boxing stance, although it's usually not turned as much as the rear foot.  It shouldn't be turned enough tso much hat you can't throw a cross without pivoting the lead foot.  

You might ask your coach about it, he might have a very specific reason for the stance.  I'd talk with him about it.


----------

